
Ask HN: Who is hiring fall interns? (Fall 2016) - wearhere
Please lead with the location of the position. A one-sentence summary of your interview process would be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
spencerbrown
Mixmax | On-site San Francisco | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving, internationally distributed team looking for a
full-stack intern to join us!

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
just released an Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re
seeing phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of
thousands of more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, Redis, Elasticsearch, Mongo, AWS, Meteor, Electron.

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

~~~
minimaxir
Note that the OP of this thread also works for MixMax.

